# Alles über Elden Ring



## Toni (16. März 2022)

Da das Thema aktuell sehr verstreut in News und Specials aufgearbeitet wird, machen wir uns hier mal einen Thread, wo wir die bisherigen Entwicklungen zusammenfassen. Ich werde Links zu Website und zum Forum setzen 

*Test und Wertungen:*

Unser Test (der Beste und Aussagekräftigste, wenn man mich fragt  )  Website / Forum
Weltweiter Wertungsüberblick Website / Forum

*Tipps und Guides:*

Reiseführer und Einsteiger-Guide Website / Forum
Koop und Multiplayer Website / Forum
Beste Waffe jeder Kategorie Website / Forum

*Streitthema Schwierigkeitsgrad:*

Stefans Kolumne als Pro-Meinung Website / Forum
Entwickler wollen Spiel nicht leichter machen Website / Forum
Mit Mods möglich Website / Forum

*Kurioses und Sammelsurium (unvollständig):*

Fashion Souls: Zeigt eure Charaktere!  Website / Forum
Elden RIng mit Bananencontroller Website / Forum
Elden RIng Fit Adventure Website / Forum


Ich habe jetzt viele kleinere Artikel mit TIpps zu spezifischen Orten weggelassen, die werden dann ja eh eher im speziellen gesucht^^ Fühlt euch frei noch andere Sachen zu posten. Sehr interessant sind natürlich die Diskussionen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad und um das Aussehen des Spiels, weil die Meinungen hier in beide Extreme gehen  

Ich selbst würde so gerne mal einen der Titel schaffen, aber ich bin wahnsinnig schnell frustriert, gleichzeitig würde ich es aber auch nicht leichter haben wollen, ich glaube, das würde sich dann nicht richtig anfühlen. Wobei ich bei Nioh kein schlechtes gewissen habe, das Spiel auf normal oder leicht zu spielen^^


----------

